# you tube clips



## lee morris (23 Feb 2011)

heres a clip off todays 50 miler , sorry about the rain bluming met office said it was going to be dry all day lol


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDl0KjjKqAg


----------



## lee morris (16 Mar 2011)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dthAl9dxLyY


----------



## Cullin (3 Apr 2011)

Hi Lee,

Here's a link to about 20 of my Vids on YouTube

Cheers

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=trikeaholic&aq=f


----------



## Cullin (7 Oct 2013)

Not had a ride all year, but did manage to get out last weekend with the Redmountduo.
I can't believe how quick this summer went, had loads of other things on and missed out on rides.
One day I may not rush an edit.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i3QNjmiDxM


Cheers to all.


----------



## neil earley (7 Oct 2013)

Enjoyed the ride with you , keep em coming{ do miss my trike!!}


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Dec 2013)

It must be nice riding a trike without any hills. 

Steve


----------



## Aushiker (6 Jan 2014)

A little part of this morning's ride. The weather is a little bit nicer down here ... we got to around 36 C today



In January 2013 Fremantle Ports awarded a $13m contract to construction firm, Brierty Ltd to construct roads and services on reclaimed land at Rous Head, Fremantle. Part of this contract was the building of a cycle and pedestrian path along the sea wall. Well that path is now in place and this is a short video of the riding experience from Port Beach to North Mole.

The music is Beth Hart and Joe Bonamassa, Rhymes.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jan 2014)

Thanks. 

Hope they keep it swept to keep the sand off the cycle path ... some hope  ...

Why on earth did they put car parking spaces in the middle of the cycle path ?


----------



## Aushiker (17 Jan 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Why on earth did they put car parking spaces in the middle of the cycle path ?



That is the million dollar question. Apparently they are for drainage but still are effectively parking spaces most of the year.

Andrew


----------

